# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Visual Basic 6 and earlier >  [VB6] Google Translater

## snortop

Found these translate from Robert Simard
source: http://www.planet-source-code.com/vb...62327&lngWId=1

v1.00
- First release

v1.01
- fix the bug which Edgeral mention. (Not translate to spanish)
- Added more GUI
- Added so when use select a From language, it translate all the GUI text to that language. Thise might not be a good way, but fun  :Big Grin: 

Know bug.
- Following language Dosent work. (Maybe the UTF-8 format)
  - Arabisk
  - hindi
- Translating from english to spanish using yes mama and yes papa, result in nothing.

v1.1 (24.02.2010)
Update by ihuman
- Updated parsing engine
- Added parsePage (it was in code but not used) + polish signs
- Added multiline support (TextToTranslate)
- Small interface/labels changes (i'm pedantic  :Smilie: )

v1.2 (21.09.2010
Update by snortop
- updated Google_language to new parser

v2.0 (v0.001)
By Al-Qaim
*(Need: fm20.dll, download)*
_I have not been able to confirm these myself, and is not about to._
- New GUI
- Translation bug fixed. (Something wrong in fm20.dll)


*What it does.*
It translate a text to another language _(12 other languages)_
If you have updates or things you want to improve.
Post them here in thise thread and lets make it better for us all!

----------


## Hack

Please post your submission in a zip file.

Thanks.

----------


## snortop

Dont have zip, and will never get it.. rar better  :Smilie:

----------


## Edgemeal

> It translate a text to another language [I](12 other languages)


What sort of text?

If I enter an English sentence and select Spanish it returns error, "could not translate".  Shouldn't there be two combo boxes to choose a From and a To? :Confused:

----------


## snortop

> What sort of text?
> 
> If I enter an English sentence and select Spanish it returns error, "could not translate".  Shouldn't there be two combo boxes to choose a From and a To?


Well it shoulden, as it should detect what language you type in the first.

So i check, as you did. And found the error.

The error is in the google_translate, where i check the language used. For google to translate it should use only 2 letters es = spanish and en=english. _(But i have from language on auto detect in thise code.)_ But where it should return the spanish, it return autodetect, also. It because i wrote Spanish in the return function and spanish in the combo.

So thx to you im going to fix thise, and publich new code  :Thumb: 

Please report anything else you find.

----------


## snortop

I have updatet the file now.

Update.
- fix the bug which Edgeral mention. (Not translate to spanish)
- Added more GUI
- Added so when use select a From language, it translate all the GUI text to that language. Thise might not be a good way, but fun  :Big Grin: 

Could anyone make a zip of thise, as i dont have it.

... just tested it.. more bug found in to bulgarisk

----------


## Edgemeal

OK just tried English to Spanish with latest one, typed in these words and result is blank.

mama
daddy
yes mama
yes daddy

----------


## snortop

Well the reason mama and daddy not working is because it translate to same language, meaning it's not in google database.

But yes mama and yes daddy, should work so that is wierd that it does not work. 

Im looking into it, can say when i would be done :|

----------


## snortop

Found the bug, it's because i still have the from language set to auto detect.

And when it tried to translate those word, google show a error saying it dont know "taglog" language.

Also a bug in the Arabisk language, dont know what to do here.

Any more bugs  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Added v1.02
- now it save the GUI language in a ini file.

----------


## Edgemeal

> Found the bug, it's because i still have the from language set to auto detect.
> 
> And when it tried to translate those word, google show a error saying it dont know "taglog" language.
> 
> Also a bug in the Arabisk language, dont know what to do here.
> 
> Any more bugs  
> 
> Added v1.02
> - now it save the GUI language in a ini file.


Keep up the good work!  :Thumb:

----------


## mustiback

ThanKs!

----------


## SNIPER.PS

thanks

----------


## lame

not work !

----------


## Nightwalker83

> not work !


Yeah, for some reason when you click the "Translate" button the result is "</span>" which is an error, rather than the translation of the original text.

----------


## snortop

hmm the must have moved where the translation apears!

----------


## mustiback

Now this is not work :'(

----------


## ihuman

don't worry mustiback. I had some free time, results:






> ' v1.1 (24.02.2010)
> ' Update by ihuman
> ' - Updated parsing engine
> ' - Added parsePage (it was in code but not used) + polish signs
> ' - Added multiline support (TextToTranslate)
> ' - Small interface/labels changes (i'm pedantic )

----------


## snortop

now it dosent work again... someone have to fix it ^^

So i did, it in top.. googletranslate v1.03

----------


## mustiback

> don't worry mustiback. I had some free time, results:


Thankx  :Big Grin:

----------


## jeff bennett

>  So i did, it in top.. googletranslate v1.03 

I can't find the link to your googletranslate v1.03 
It seems the most recent post here is older
I'd be very interested to try the v1.03 code ?

----------


## snortop

Please look in the first post ... all the way in top  :Thumb: 

v1.03 (_should proably be v1.3_)
http://www.vbforums.com/attachment.p...5&d=1285081124

----------


## jeff bennett

Thanks.  That's working well for me now.

        - jeff

----------


## Al-Qaim

Where is My Post ?

----------


## si_the_geek

Welcome to VBForums  :wave: 

It has been deleted, but I am not entirely sure why as it was done by another member of the moderating team - I couldn't check your attachment myself, because you used .rar (which needs special software) rather than .zip (which is integrated with Windows).

However, based on the file size I suspect that you included compiled files (which we don't like, because they could include a virus etc, and people can't learn from the code), and based on your comments it seemed to include a complied file that it is illegal to distribute (an MS Forms DLL).

----------


## Al-Qaim

Hello Mates!	 :wave:  

just this is update of some early version released on vbforums,
many changes have been made specialy Unicode strings for Asian & Arab 
languages.Please download &  register fm20.dll before going in..

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Enjoy the GOOGLE TRANSLATOR VER 2.0.0
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Queries r welcome
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Fm20.dll ,is available from mircosoft web site at Dowload fm20.dll here  :Cool:  fm20.dll is packed with setuppad.exe
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Al-Qaim

----------


## Hack

I have edited your post and removed your email address.

You should never post your email address in an open post on an open forum.   Mail spam bots can pick that up and before you know it, your mailbox is full of junk mail.   If you wish to share your email address with other forum members, please do so via our PM system.

But, most importantly, we prefer all answers to questions, and questions themselves, be publically posted rather than sent via EMail or PM.   That way, everyone can benefit.

----------


## snortop

To Al-Qaim
Well i see you made new gui and change a few linie of code.
but why remove the comment of change log?  in modGoogleTranslate
And called it v0.01, it should be v2.00

But it still buggy
in frmgoogletranslate it reference txtInput.text which is nowhere to be found.

I like the new GUI look of it

----------


## Al-Qaim

Hello Dude!

what else the version snortop  u call ,its ok,
*""The new v2.0 seem buggy use on own risk!""*  ?
what does that mean ?

*"in frmgoogletranslate it reference txtInput.text which is nowhere to be found."*
txtinput's  parent  is FrmGoogleTranslate,So i Told u to register fm20.dll before running the project,if fm20.dll isn't on ur system ,u would get txtinput like picture box.txtiput in fm20.dll is unicode aware control,so usefull for URDU ,PERSIAN AND ARABIC ,if u don't want to use these languages just replace the txtinput or rest of text controls with vb's normal text boxes,


Hope U all would like The unique GUI . . .
Original Post here
Al-Qaim

----------


## snortop

that why i mention use on own risk.

Because i though you proably had to use that dll file you mention!

----------


## snortop

It buggy again, but this time it need a code from google.com developer or something to use the translate like this.

----------


## PowerProg

Tested and working 
Thank you

----------


## Pankaj Dubey

sir,
can i  translate a text to Marathi language.
this source translate many different language..
but its not translate in Marathi(Indian Local Language)...
Can u help me...

Thanks...

----------

